# Hook up timer to irrigation pump?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have been following Eric's thread about his DIY irrigation and am looking to do something similar. The first thing I need to do is figure out how to run my pump...

I currently have a 2hp centrifugal pump sitting on my dock, pulling water through a 2" plumbing and discharging through 
1-1/2" plumbing to the bank with a hose spigot on the end to which I have 3 sprinkler heads plumbed in parallel via water hoses...I am tired of moving sprinklers!

My pump is currently simply wired to a breaker box on the dock and when I want to run the sprinklers, I walk down to the dock and flip the breaker on and vice versa when I am done.

To hook this up to a timer such as the Rachio, how would I go about this? It would be awesome to be able to water off a timer rather than having to be home to turn the pump off and on.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Multiple irrigation controllers have a pump output signal in 24v. It turns this on first to get the pump going and then tryna on the zone. I would use relay from the 24v to turn one your pump.

Check www.irrigationtutorial.com


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have been all over that site the last couple of years and never stumbled across the pump start section!

Looks like a timer/controller and a pump start relay should do the trick...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

ecco le qua

https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/pump-control-systems/


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

http://www.rainbird.com/products/psr-universal-pump-start-relay


----------

